# Whatcha think?



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Im not a Polaris guy but I have a chance to pick this one up for $1000 from a friend of mine. It's supposed to have a 4" lift under it









Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

If it runs good I'd buy it. You could always flip it later.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^^agreed


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

buy it


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

O ye it's got an extra front diff, Trans, and few other things. I may be going to get it today. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

sounds like a good deal


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's another one



Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno about a 4" lift. It may have gained 4" Of clearance from the loft & tires Lol


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^agreed

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes it's a 2" lift. Just went and bought it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats, looks like a great deal

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ye any of you Polaris guys chime in here. The guy put a new Trans in it. (it's my gfs brother so I believe it) and new shift linkages but it won't stay in reverse. If I adjust it far enough to stay in reverse it won't stay in high or low. Any input on this? It runs like a champ though. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

